# Do Huntsman spin ANY webs?



## tyrel (Aug 4, 2006)

I have heard huntsman (Heteropoda venatoria) spin no webs at all. Is this true? Not even for shelters?

I am asking this because I was told the same thing about jumpers, but when I started keeping them, I often had to damage the web shelters that they made when taking off the lid of their enclosure.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 5, 2006)

Does Anybody Know?


----------



## Herp13 (Aug 5, 2006)

I'm sure they spin some webs, like security lines and such, but thats just a guess, i'm not very knowledgable about spiders.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 6, 2006)

Yipes. This thread isn't very popular.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 6, 2006)

They don't...with the possible exception of guidelines. Other than that, their spinerettes are used soley for eggsacks


----------



## Stylopidae (Aug 6, 2006)

They don't...with the possible exception of guidelines. Other than that, their spinerettes are used soley for eggsacks


----------



## lucanidae (Aug 6, 2006)

Delena cancerides  spins somtimes extensive web to hold down the edges of their retreats (bark in the wild).  The web is very interesting and strange looking, thick repeated back and forth silking with strong attachment points and very shiny, actually its hard to describe.


----------



## tyrel (Aug 6, 2006)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> They don't...with the possible exception of guidelines. Other than that, their spinerettes are used soley for eggsacks


Thank you very much.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 7, 2006)

The Sparassidae of the subfamily Sparianthinae are building a web between leaves or under bark in which they spend the day. 


For example this Thelcticopis sp.:


----------



## tyrel (Aug 7, 2006)

Gordon said:
			
		

> The Sparassidae of the subfamily Sparianthinae are building a web between leaves or under bark in which they spend the day.


Thats cool. I'm hoping to order Heteropoda venatoria soon, I hope I don't lose it! I hear they are blisteringly fast!


----------

